# GW1516 Log



## krogers58 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've seen a million requests, so I'm going to post my log and try to keep it up to date.

Day one:

Subject:   50 yo white male   6'1", 195 lbs, 12% body fat.   VO2Max capability at  outset:  Heart rate of 156  beats per minute, by which I maintain a  heart rate of 156, minimum, sustained for 45 mins, resting heart rate of  62 bpm.  At 156 bpm, I am working at about 92% or theoretical maximum  heart rate. (220 - my age (50)) .   My personal Max heart rate of 187  measured (VO2max estimation = 187/62 x 15 = 45.24)  If I've  miscalculated any of this, feel free to correct.   I am in pretty good  cardio shape and workout at the 156 bpm minimum rate 45 mins (plus warm  up and cool down) x 6 days a week.   I lift every day, cycling through  various muscle groups approx 30 - 45 mins/day.   I would like to lose about 4% body fat from  this experiment, so that is the target, as I have plateau'd at 12% and  can't seem to break through this number.   I have been as low as 10%,  but I can't sustain 10% for any period of time.  I guess I'm trying to lower my body fat set point, for lack of a better phrase.   I will end this  experiment at first sign of diminished cardio capability.   

Initial  dosage of 10mg per day, for which I expect to titrate upwards to 100  mg/day (1 mg per kg, approximately).   If I don't see any issues, my  plan is 10mg day one, 20mg day two, 40 mg day three, 60 mg day four, and  hold at 60 mg for 3 more days, then 80 mg day 8 through day 10 then 100  mg afterwards for 21 days.

I am not taking any other peptides or  medications with the exception of prescribed androgel for low T.   My T  before replacement was < 200 and with replacement has been in the  range of > 800+.   

If you have any specific questions, please feel free.


----------



## krogers58 (Sep 27, 2011)

Day 2, I have some objective and subjective results to add.   First the objective.   Blood pressure has remained stable with my known blood pressure values obtained prior to testing.  Also, I have CBC results to list, which were taken about a week prior to testing.  

WBC8.04.0 - 10.0x10(3)/mcL 				RBC5.264.63 - 6.08x10(6)/mcL 				Hemoglobin14.613.7 - 17.5gm/dL 				Hematocrit46.140.0 - 51.0% 				MCV88.579.0 - 92.0fL 				MCH29.325.6 - 32.2pg 				MCHC33.132.0 - 36.5gm/dL 				Platelets224145 - 370x10(3)/mcL 				RDWSD44.535.0 - 46.0fL 				RDWCV13.910.9 - 14.4% 				MPV11.09.0 - 12.0fL

Nox the subjective results.   I noticed nothing during my first day, out of the ordinary.   Tonight, my second night, I did my usual cardio workout, and of note is I was able to get my heart rate into the target heart rate zone sooner than normal.   Also, I usually keep my heart rate at 156 or greater for 45 minutes.  I have to work at this at times.   Tonight, my heart rate was above 160 for almost the entirety of my 45 minutes and it seemed effortless.   I was also less tired and fatigued after my cardio.   Of course all this could be due to the placebo effect, so I am not too taken with my observations, and I am trying to be as objective as possible but its so easy to bias my observations, without even trying, but all in all, it seemed like I was able to burn more calories than usual, with less effort than usual.  I usually burn 26 calories per minute for my 45 minutes, but tonight I did burn 27.4 as reported by the machine I always use.  As I said, I feel far less fatigued than usual.  So far, so good.


----------



## krogers58 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Days 2 and 3*

Day three:

Blood Pressure still stable (130/65) and resting heart rate this am was 58, which is a new low for me.   Usually low 60's is about as good as it gets.  I can't ever remember breaking 60.   Of note was that cardio was easier than usual and I was able to maintain above 160 with ease.   It may be the placebo effect, but it seems like cardio is easier than usual.   Lifting weights tonight was easier than normal and I was able to increase my weights and maintain reps.  

Day four:

Really kind of stiff and sore from the extra weight lifting, but nothing I wouldn't expect given the additional weight I used.   I had expected my tendons to flare up with the extra weight, and normally they would be causing difficulty, so perhaps its a side effect of the chemical and maybe the placebo.  

Tonight, cardio had some signifigant gains.   Usually it takes me 8 - 10 minutes to reach my target heart rate (156) and to feel comfortable.  Tonight, I was able to get into the zone (156) in about 4 mins.   I increased my target rate to 162 tonight, and was able to be in that zone in about 5 minutes.  I maintained 162 with ease, and increased my workout time from 45 minutes in target zone to 50 minutes.   I felt as if I had way more energy tonight after my cardio, as usually I am dragging.  I burned 27.8 calories per minute, again an increase but nothing that can't be accounted for with the placebo effect.   Not sure how much it matters, but my weight is down to 192, but it could be normal fluctuation, though I have been watching my calories and carbs.  I'm eating salads and high protein foods.   All in all, my impression is that I may be feeling a little lift from this new chemical, but time and performance will tell.   It seems more pronounced than what I feel from winstrol 75 mg/day.  Also, winstrol was more subtle and not so easily noticed as this new chemical seems to be.   So far, so good.


----------



## frank_par (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for running this log. I am very interested...following..


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 2, 2011)

frank_par said:


> Thanks for running this log. I am very interested...following..



Glad to further our knowledge.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 2, 2011)

Day 5 

Today was my one day off a week, however my bp was stable, and of note is that my resting heart rate appears to have stepped down to 56 bpm.  I took the dose according to my previously laid out schedule of 60 mg.  I went dancing all night, and all was well.  

Day 6 

BP stable, resting heart rate of 56 this morning, so it appears to have helped me with lowering my resting heart rate, or the increase in cardio has done so, not sure which is responsible.   Again, the increase in cardio may be responsible for lowered resting heart rate, being cause by the placebo effect.  Tonight, I was in my new target heart rate zone of greater than 162 in about 5 minutes, and was able to sustain it without difficulty.  I decided to push a little and sustained greater than 166 for about 20 minutes with some effort.   I could probably have maintained the 166 for the entire 50 minutes, but I became a little uncomfortable towards the end of 20 minutes, so perhaps I will push it up there tomorrow night.  It will depend on how I feel.  I continue to use the same machine, and tonight it told me I was expending 28.1 cal/min.   I am not sure I am actually expending that many calories, its just what the machine says.   I use the same machine, so at least I am getting a reasonable measure relative to the previous night's exercise.   

Weights were surprisingly better than expected tonight.  I have had tendonitis in my elbow, for over a couple of months, and though I felt it, it did feel remarkably better.   I have upped my weights since starting by about 10% and still do the same number of reps and sets, so surprisingly this has increased my strength.  My weight is down a little to 190 lbs.  

I will continue to write this log for the remaining four weeks.  So far, I feel as if the drug appears to do what they say it does.  I am impressed, but again, I may be biased.   I ran a mile about a week prior to the testing, and my time was 4:50, so I will run another mile next week, about two weeks into the testing, and will run another at the end, and one more 2 weeks after testing.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Day 7*

Day 7

BP is a little lower than usual at 125/60, which is an average of morning BP and an evening reading.   My resting heart rate this morning was 55 beats per minute.  I felt somewhat stiff from weights that I lifted last night, but since I really jacked up my workout, the stiffness seems less than what I would've expected for the amount increased weight.  Again, this is a subjective observation.   I haven't noticed any kind of vision issues either colors or night vision issues.  I did ramp up to the full 100 mg's today, a day earlier than planned.   From all that I've read, most research chemicals are underdosed, and I don't have the money to have my sample tested so I'm going to have to rely on the manufacturer.   I may go past the 100 mg per day, provided everything seems ok.  I have read scientists went upwards of 2mg per kg, per day, which in my case would be in the range of 180 mg/day.   My cardio was killer tonight.  I was able to reach my target zone of 166 in under 5 minutes, and I sustained 166 for 40 out of my 50 minutes of strenuous cardio.  I dropped back and maintained 160 plus for the remaining 10 minutes.   I am hopeful for 166 sustained for 50 minutes, and perhaps I can increase my time, later on to about 60 minutes.  According to the machine I used, I expended 28.4 calories per minute.  That's about a 10% increase in calories per minute over the course of the first week.  Maybe its the placebo effect, but I feel fine afterwards, almost as if I haven't put in the same effort I used to put in to burn 26 per minute.    My body weight is down from 195 to 189 tonight.  I imagine there's some fluid fluctuations so I try to weigh myself at the same time everyday, which is just prior to my workout.   My pants feel a little looser than usual, and my impedence measured body fat says I'm down to 10%, but I'll wait until I can see a friend who uses the calipers to measure me.  Overall, I have to say I am impressed as hell with this compound, or the placebo effect.  Whichever it is, is really helping me reach my goals.  Usually when I drop down to 190 I am ravenous and eat everything in my house, but I am not having those cravings, at least not yet.  I am hoping to hit 183 lbs, and maintain my strength, but I may end up closer to 190 from bulking up on this chemical from the extra weight lifting.


----------



## frank_par (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you taking any other supps with it?


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 6, 2011)

frank_par said:


> Are you taking any other supps with it?



The only things I take are Androgel, prescribed by a doctor.  I take 5 grams per day, which when all the math is done is about 150 mg of testosterone per month.  I'm 50, and have to watch out about taking too much T, as it will enlarge the prostate, which really puts a cramp into sex because you can't cum if you have it enlarged.   I feel great on the 5g or androgel, and the last time I had my blood tested it was around 825, which is at the top of the range, normal.   I also take a daily vitamin and a daily baby aspirin.   I eat lots of salads, fruits and nuts.   Some red meat, but maybe once a week.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Day 8 and Day 9*

Day 8

All was as in the previous workouts, in that I managed to get to my target heart rate of 166, which I maintained for 60 minutes, and I was surprised I wasn't working all that hard, as my breathing was steady and easy.   I actually began to question whether the machine was giving me an accurate heart rate, so for tomorrow's workout, I intend to bring along a fairly decent heart rate monitor.   My calorie expenditure was listed at 29.1 calories per minute for the 60 minutes.  I had expected it to fall somewhat, given I increased the workout time by about 20%.  

It was as if it was too easy to achieve this workout, with minimal effort.   I've noticed my pants are kind of getting too big, and my shirts are feeling a little too small.   Since I've started, I went from 10 reps of 250 lbs, to 10 reps of 275, which is an insane increase in 8 days.   This drug is beginning to actually scare me, insofar as my increases in strength and cardio cause me to question something that seems so good.  Its almost like its so good, it has to be bad for you.   My resting heart rate this morning was 51 beats per minute, which is a new personal best.   The best way I can describe this is like Winstrol times 5 or 10.   

Day 9

I went up to what I consider will be my full dosage of 105 mg, and seeing as I weigh 187 lbs, its about 1.23 mg per Kg.   I brought along my heart monitor, which logs the heart rate and will give an average, and all kinds of other functions that are so complex, I don't feel like reading the manual that looks to be about 100 pages.  I have verified that the machine I use, is giving me correct heart rate readings.  I feel like my performance has increased quite a bit, but its much easier than it used to be.  I used to have to push myself hard to get to 156, and sustain it for 45 minutes.  I was dragging at the end of that workout.  Tonight, I maintained 168 bpm, for 60 minutes, and felt as if I could've done another hour without any difficulty.    My caloric expenditure was 29.3 calories per kg.  

This stuff, regardless of whether I'm experiencing the placebo effect, or the effects of the drug, is stunning.  If you've been reading my logs, I'd say get some, because this is the best peptide or hormone I've ever done.  Better than my T, better than EPO, better than winstrol, and all the other modified Testosterones.    I have injected Test E, and Sustanon as well as other drugs.   The only downside, I've seen so far is I feel somewhat tired for 1 - 2 hours after taking it.  I intend to start taking it before bed, to minimize its effects.   I only bought one bottle of this stuff, but I gotta tell you, I'm buying a couple more and I'll run cycles of this stuff for like a month, and perhaps a month off.   My electrical impedence bodyfat measurement said 8%, for the first time in my life.   Its my target, but I think I'll try to shoot down to 6% and hold it as long as I can.   I just hope this crap doesn't cause cancer, or make all your hair fall out, or something hideous.  Time will tell, but if its performance increase you are looking for, this might be the ticket.  My bud is supposed to stop by with all his calipers, and give me a decent bodyfat measurement, which I'll post.  I also intend to post a cbc blood test after I finish my cycle.   As I said earlier, I almost feel like this stuff is too good to be true, but so far, so good.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Day 10*

Day 10

Night off, so nothing to report, other than I took my dosage today, no sides to report.  So far, everything seems to be positive with this, like I said, almost too good to be true.


----------



## bader85 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great log. I'm following.. I've been interested in this stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

How are you taking it? can you pm the brand you used? thanx


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Hopefully the answer you seek is contained within*



getbig808 said:


> How are you taking it? can you pm the brand you used? thanx



I can't PM the brand, I don't have enough posts to PM.  Anyway, at the risk or incurring that rath of the mods, I got it from a source many would say sells bunk.   Frankly, I've had issues with some of their stuff as well.   Maybe I got lucky, or maybe every once in a while they screw up and sell something legit.   I won't be precise and list their whole name, but if I use enough precision, you'll understand who I am talking about.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 9, 2011)

Day 11

Did my cardio tonight with a sustained heart rate 168 for 60 minutes.  I actually stayed above 172 for about 20 minutes.  Usually after a day off, its a little more effort to get in the zone, but I didn't see any issues.  I got into my target zone in about 5 minutes.    Calorie expenditure tonight was 29.6 per minute.  Weight training was uneventful, in that my elbow has been bothering me for years, and is a little stiff tonight, so I'm not going for any records with the weights, I just want to maintain reps and sets without causing any additional stress on my elbow.  Overall my weight training has increased pretty dramatically as well.  My weight is now down to 186 and my resting heart rate was 51 this morning.   Both of which are thrilling.   My bud came by with his calipers and told me I'm running about 9% body fat, which is pretty much where I wanted to end up, so hopefully the remaining two and half weeks let me shoot by the target and make it to about 6% and then I'll slide back to 8% over time and hold at 8 (hopefully).   So far, so good.  I'm going to run a timed mile tomorrow, to compare against my pre-testing mile.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Day 12*

Day 12

BP is normal, resting heart rate this morning was 50.  I am feeling much stronger, leaner, and seem to have more energy.   Who knows, possibly placebo effect, but if so, the objective numbers I'm getting are starting to make me believe that this stuff is real, though I am unsure, given my supplier's reputation, as to the actual dosing.   That said I upped my dosage to 150 mg this morning, and I felt a little drowsy for about an hour, but I can't say for sure it was the research chemical.   Ran a timed mile this morning in 4:32.  My personal best time ever.  I am going to begin adding it to my routine, more often, maybe twice a week.

Ok, now, my cardio was 170+ for the entire 60 minute period tonight, though I have to say I had to put in more effort than usual to stay above 170, mainly the last 20 mins or so.  My weight is still dropping, I'm at 185, and can see much vascularity in my thighs, and its starting to show in my abs.  I'm 50, and was in the military, and during my 20's I was in an elite unit where physical fitness was a way of life.   I strongly believe I have surpassed the physical condition I was in at that time.   My caloric expenditure tonight was 30.2 cals per minute for 60 mins.   My weight training was awesome, where I usually do 15 reps for 3 sets, I've upped it to 4 sets @ 20 reps for 80% of my exercises.  I think I will be adding weight tomorrow night, provided my tendonitis doesn't flare up.   Some people have said my source is bunk and I'd have to agree, but some of their stuff is ok, so if anyone wants to contribute verified GW1516 to me, I'll run as scientific a log as I can.  

I live in a mountainous area and do run up some of the hiking trails which can be several miles and gain 2000 - 3000 feet vertical, which I'd like to begin adding to my cardio program.   Ideally, I'd love to do these trails with a weight vest, so whatever is in this stuff is giving me the confidence to do things I've only dreamed of.

So far so good.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Day 13*

BP normal, Resting heart rate 50  I was able to maintain heart rate during my cardio of 170, for 60 minutes.  It was far less effort to maintain this heart rate than previously.  I did get above 172 for about 20 mins, but it was much easier than I thought, but I felt a little lightheaded so I scaled back.   I was able to work at a rate that burned 30.5 calories per minute, and my weight is holding at 185.  I have felt like I am starving lately, and have eaten everything in my house.  Actually, I've been eating like I have a tapeworm, but my weight won't go up.  I'm pretty sure its the hour of intense cardio every night, but it sure is nice to be holding around 8% bodyfat and eating everything in sight.   I am going to buckle down and try and get down to about 180 - 182 as a final goal.  I have become extremely vascular, and I am in better shape than at any point in my life that I can remember.   I just wish I could get this stuff from a a known legit supplier so I could be sure.    At any rate, if its the placebo effect, I'd be surprised, given the gains I've made and the speed with which I have made them.   Sexually, I had a problem coming to attention the other night, not as bad as letro, but it took much longer.  I am watching this side effect closely, for obvious reasons.   I have had sex with my wife since, without any issues.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Day 14*

Day 14

I ran a mile today, my time was 4:28.  Not exactly a monumental change since a few days ago, but it is the best time I've ever run a mile in.  Pretty sure I could've run two in darn near double the time because I felt I had a lot of gas left in the tank.   Changed up my cardio tonight and ran wind sprints for quite a while.  I'd say probably about a half hour and I finished with a two mile run.  My two mile time was 9:31.   It was at the end of my workout so the time wasn't so stellar.  I will be back on my usual cardio machines tomorrow to guage my progress so far.  My weights have been too intense in that my tendons aren't liking all the extra weight I've been adding.  I've changed to more sets with more reps, for now.   Hopefully they'll settle down, but I wouldn't say that the GW1516 is the cause, as I've constantly had this problem for the last 10 - 15 years.   Its always a trade-off on how bulked up I want to get.  The more weight I use, the less my tendons like it.  My muscles bulk up, but my joints reach a point where I have to take quite a bit of time off for recovery, and its hard to make any progress.  Hopefully they'll come up with something that let's me pick up more weight, without killing my tendons.  As an aside, if anyone has any ideas on that subject, I'm all ears.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Day 15*

Day 15

Well after my unconventional workout yesterday, it was back to my cardio machines tonight.   Ran 60 minutes with my heart rate above 172.   I felt kind of light headed afterwards and decided maybe I'm pushing too hard, after all I'm 50, and I think I'll dial it down to do 168 beats for a while.  I felt, as I said, light headed and my legs were a bit shaky.   Had to settle down a bit before my free weights.   Have made signifigant gains with what I'm lifting, and the number of reps.  I wish I had taken pictures of myself along the way, because I am going to have to buy some new shirts and pants.  Shirt sizes are going up, and pants down.  I'm weighing 182, and my impedence measurement on my scale says 6% which my buddy with the calipers confirmed tonight, coming up with 6% on his own.  I never thought much of those electrical impedence measurements, and still don't I just think it was a coincidence.   The sexual side effect I had talked about a few days ago, hasn't happened again, and if it did, I think it would cause me to stop this immediately.  I managed to work tonight at 31.1 calories per minute, but like I said, I'm going to dial back for a bit, and try and maintain my gains, as well as working my way back up to 172.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Day 16 and Day 17*

Day 16

Got my heart rate above 168, within about 5 minutes, and kept it there for 60 minutes.  Nothing unusual, and I did not experience any of the light-headedness I experienced yesterday.  I had no major issues to report with my weight lifting, except to say I have been able to increase my amounts I work out with by 10 - 20% since I started, and my tendons seemed to have calmed down, so I may try and up the weight sometime next week.  I had a guy tell me a pre-emptive motrin might help, so I'll try 200 mg's of motrin prior to increasing my weights, perhaps in a couple of days because tomorrow's my night off.

Day 17

Night off, felt a little fluttering in my chest today, which I have experienced from time to time, before doing this stuff, but its been a few years since I remember feeling the fluttering.  It could be nothing, or it could be signifigant, but time will tell.  Resting heart rate this morning was 49 beats per minute, another personal best for me.  BP is still normal and I feel really good, with the extra cardio and weights, and I've dropped the bodyfat I wanted to.  I'm not kidding myself, the cardio and calorie counting are largely responsible for my fat loss, but I do think this stuff has enabled my to have more stamina for intense cardio.   Again, its subjective, but I have never had a resting heart rate lower than the low 60's and now I'm in the high 40's.   I simply feel the extra energy and endurance in almost everything I do.  So far, I'd have to say this stuff is magnificent, but I'd imagine it will be found to be bad for you in some way.  Its almost too good to be true.


----------



## tjsulli (Oct 19, 2011)

well done with this log so far


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Just trying to help science*



tjsulli said:


> well done with this log so far



Thanks for the thumbs up, like I said, I'd done my research and given how positive it seems to be, I felt confident that I could handle this safely, of course those probably are famous last words too.....

But, since I'd made my mind up to give this stuff a run, figured I'd log it, as best I could.

Thanks again.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Day 18*

Day 18

Probably won't make the full 30 days on this stuff, as I've upped my dosage considerably more than I'd initially planned.  I've moved up to 150 mg/day, but given how I think I've gotten underdosed material, maybe I'm getting 1mg/kg, but who knows.   Thats the weakest link in my log, is the unknown quality of the supplier.   

Ok, well, my wife hit me with a line today, that maybe was subjective, but it did knock me for a loop.  She said she was watching me sleep, and was feeling like maybe she was married to Benjamin Button.   Blew me away, but I do look and feel great, which I greatly attribute to intense cardio.  Started back, after my day off, and I usually feel a little sluggish after a day off, but I zipped right into my cardio, and felt so good at 168 bpm, that I thought I'd jack back up to 172, and hold it for as long as I felt comfortable.  I actually worked at greater that 172 for 60 minutes without any discernable strain.  It seemed that I spent a majority of my time above 176, but it wasn't my goal to stay above 176, so I can't say how long I was above it, but more than half of the 60 mins.  My resting heart rate was 49 this morning, which made my day.  I took a motrin after my cardio, and before my weights.  Tonight I worked with dumbbells on chest, shoulders, arms and back.   I increased my weights by 2.5 lbs (per dumbbell) across the boards, and felt really good, but tomorrow morning will be the test, as far as my tendons go.   My scale said 6% bodyfat again, and I feel like I have increased lean body mass, and decreased body fat.  I now weigh 181, and I'd like to see the number climb to about 190 but I want to keep body fat at or below 8% and ideally all 9 lbs I want to gain would be muscle.   We'll see.  BP is normal, and workout rate tonight was a new personal best at 31.4 cal/min.  Haven't had any other sexual side effects, other than that one time, with slow arousal, but maybe I'm getting old.  Also, heart fluttering has been spotty, but I did feel it a couple of days ago, but nothing since.


----------



## Arenberg (Oct 28, 2011)

Great post! Nice to read about someone that are testing that! Keep us up date on the last days.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 31, 2011)

*FInal Tally*

OK, I screwed up and got behind on my log, and simply didn't have time to finish the last week of my testing.   An overview is that I kept my weight in the 182 - 184 range, at or around 7% bodyfat.   I ran a mile during my last week at 4:22, which is a killer time for an old dude like me, seeing as I'm 50.   I have also increased my weightlifting, both reps and the amount of weight I used.  From the beginning to the end of my testing, I upped my reps by 20% and the amount of weight by about 20%.   My pants size dropped, to a 30 inch waist from a 32.   My shirt size was medium, and is now large.   That's all subjective, but my body fat did decrease in the month I was running this stuff from 12 to 7%.   My cardio workout has increased such that I am now burning between 31 and 32 calories per minute, up from around 27.   WHich is about a 20% increase in calorie expenditure.   I don't think I'm burning that many calories, its just that the cardio machine I'm using is saying that, and I've been using the same one all the time, so the numbers have increased, and are relative.   When I started, my cardio was keeping my heart rate above 156 for 45 minutes, and when I was done, I was dragging butt.   Now, I'm doing 172+ for 60 minutes.   I don't feel half as tired, but that could be the placebo effect.  I'm going to cycle off for a month, and see if I can maintain these numbers, and bodyweight.   My overall impression is that this stuff is good, but my supplier is probably seriously underdosing the material.  I'd give anything for a good source of this stuff, so that I could run a really scientific protocol.   It seems to me, that it does do, what they say it does, you just have to get the right amounts.   My cardio has increased tremendously, and I've felt like I've plateau'd for over a year, so if nothing else, I've been able to break out of the rut.   I do some 5 mile runs in the mornings now, up some mountainous trails near my house.   Yeah, I walk some of it, but I've been running more and more of it lately.  I'd say I only walk for about 50 yards, twice during the 5 miles.  The vertical change is about 1200 feet from start to the highest point, and back down to the finish (which is also the starting point).    Overall, good stuff, and I'd recommend it.


----------



## Leo94568 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Precision Peptides*

I just got my order of GW1516 from the above company but on the label it stated can cause death. I didnt start on it yet. Kinda scared me to take it.

Is this typical?? And how would I do the dosage. ANy Help


----------



## krogers58 (Nov 1, 2011)

*You pay your money and you take your chances*



Leo94568 said:


> I just got my order of GW1516 from the above company but on the label it stated can cause death. I didnt start on it yet. Kinda scared me to take it.
> 
> Is this typical?? And how would I do the dosage. ANy Help



Well, aspirin can kill certain people, and since this is a new drug, anything is possible.   It has been tested on humans, and I am not sure if the testing is ongoing.  I am not a doctor, nor should my advice be considered authoritative, but if you look at how I took it, perhaps it might help you.   I started very slowly with very low doses, and slowly increased the dosage.

Here's what I started with:

Initial  dosage of 10mg per day, for which I expect to titrate upwards  to 100  mg/day (1 mg per kg, approximately).   If I don't see any  issues, my  plan is 10mg day one, 20mg day two, 40 mg day three, 60 mg  day four, and  hold at 60 mg for 3 more days, then 80 mg day 8 through  day 10 then 100  mg afterwards for 21 days.

It is said in the research studies they were seeing beneficial results from the rats in the 2mg/kg - 5 mg/kg range.   I believe most chems from that supplier are either fake or seriously underdosed, but I'd still start slowly.  I was able to see signifigant gains in cardio, using this chem.   Also, my weightlifting seemed to increase.   Your results may vary, but my advice is start very slowly to see how you do, and only slowly increase the dosage.   You are on the cutting edge and are using yourself as a guinea pig, so keep that in mind.   I've had all my kids, and really don't want to live to get too old, so the chances I'd take, might not, and shouldn't be the chances you'd take.  I'm 50, so if you're in your 20's or 30's, consideration should be given to how this might affect any children you might have in the future.   In fact all research chems and peptides should be looked at this way.   

I'll do what I can to support you, if you do decide to run this chem, just start slow and don't be in a hurry is the best advice I can give.


----------



## krogers58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been off of this for almost a week, and am seeing some of my gains disappear, but nothing too wild, so far.  Hopefully I can keep half of my gains.  I've put on a couple of pounds, but my weight has always fluctuated, so its possible that is the cause.  I'll post a follow up in a week or so, insofar as how much of my gains I am able to keep.


----------



## krogers58 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Final Post*

OK, here's my final post on this subject.   My cardio and weightlifting had increased by about 20% and I'm about a week or so since stopping and holding at about 15% of the gains.   My resting heart rate is in the high 40's and low 50's.   My mile time is  under 4:30, my BP is normal for me (120/70) My weight is holding steady at 184 and below.   I'm holding at 7% body fat, though I was down to 5%.  I felt like I had no energy at 5% but I sure did look OK.   Wife loves the new bod, and the sex hasn't been affected negatively in any way.   I just hope I can hold the gains, without having to cycle back on.   I may cycle in a month or so, but I'm going to look around for a good source, where you can get more than 5 mg in a vial.  You need about 100 - 200 mg's per day and the rat studies did 2 - 5 mg per kg.  If anyone knows of a decent source for this stuff, I'd be most appreciative of the PM.  If anyone has any questions, feel free to shoot em to me, and I'll do my best to get back to you.
​


----------



## Christianjohns1 (Jan 16, 2012)

How are you doing now ? Any trouble og side effects occured after your cycle ? And how is your endurance compared to before you started your stack ? Would be very interesting to know.


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a great log.  Considering running this while on cycle.  Gonna send reps your way for this very informative post.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome log mate, very detailed and well executed. I'm actually starting ostarine next week which I plan on running for 6 weeks and have plans to run GW1516 after that in order to melt away my high body fat % and increase my endurance. I'm trying to see if I can obtain some Aicar to run with the GW1516 but so far have been able to find a local supplier. SARM's will become more and more common in the next 2 years I believe as there are many being worked on and the ease of administration is a big + for folks who think injecting AAS is too hardcore but want AAS type results. Thanks for the log and hopefully I'll be adding an ostarine log in a month or so.


----------



## krogers58 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Great Stuff!!*

I'd recommend this substance as it helped me get past my plateau of 10% bodyfat.  I am now in the 8% range, which was my target.  I got some good cardio gains, as well as adding about 10% to my weight lifting.  I was able to retain the gains I made, and have increased my cardio to the 162+ range, and my resting heart rate is now in the range of about 50 bpm, whereas I started out at the 60 - 65 range.  BP is stable.  I would recommend to dedicated individuals.  I doubt you will see any gains unless you really push yourself.  It did appear to make my high end workouts easier, in that I was able to increase my workouts intensity.


----------



## Hanzo (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent log. I plan on running an AICAR/GW1516 cycle soon. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll definitely be reading that log Hanzo. I'd also like to run AICAR w/ GW1516 as I've read that when combined the fat burning and cardio increase can be extremely impressive though I haven't yet read any logs on the combination. I'm hoping I will be able to obtain some AICAR though I haven't yet found a source as here in Australia peptides are much harder to come by than in the U.S. (with a few exceptions) I'm also looking for reliable dosing information re: AICAR as the information I have so far come across has been widely varied. I'm thinking I'll run ostarine and ipamorelin/grf1-29 first then use GW1516/AICAR to cut away my body fat % and increase cardio performance.


----------



## shadowcaster (Jan 22, 2012)

@krogers58 8% range = close to cellophane, good on ya captn. 
@Hanzo I'm all about that stack! Can't wait to see you're log.


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm interested in your log.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

great log!

have you ever used Ostarin?


----------



## oktome (Mar 18, 2012)

The world record Master mile is only 4:36 and you ran a mile in 4:30? I have run 30 years. The 40 year old world record is all around 4 minutes.  You probably just made a mistake in your distance or are a world class runner. . Anyway. I am the same age and am going to cycle this soon and will post my log. I have never run a cycle of anything. So will be interesting.


----------



## krogers58 (Mar 19, 2012)

oktome said:


> The world record Master mile is only 4:36 and you ran a mile in 4:30? I have run 30 years. The 40 year old world record is all around 4 minutes.  You probably just made a mistake in your distance or are a world class runner. . Anyway. I am the same age and am going to cycle this soon and will post my log. I have never run a cycle of anything. So will be interesting.



I confess to not measuring exactly but the master mile record is 4:20, indoors.  I couldn't find the outdoor mile record.  I am a pretty good runner, but wouldn't say it was world class by any means.  I was using what I thought was about a mile, and it was a 400m track.  Maybe the place I chose to stop, or not staggering my start properly changed the distance.  I did run the inside track for the whole 4 laps.  It might not have been exactly a mile, but the purpose was to use an objective measure of any improvement (or not) with GW 1516.


----------



## oktome (Mar 19, 2012)

krogers58 said:


> I confess to not measuring exactly but the master mile record is 4:20, indoors.  I couldn't find the outdoor mile record.  I am a pretty good runner, but wouldn't say it was world class by any means.  I was using what I thought was about a mile, and it was a 400m track.  Maybe the place I chose to stop, or not staggering my start properly changed the distance.  I did run the inside track for the whole 4 laps.  It might not have been exactly a mile, but the purpose was to use an objective measure of any improvement (or not) with GW 1516.



I take it you are not a body builder, but a fitness junkie like me. Any residuals (good or bad) since you stopped taking it? Would you do it over? Since I am the same age, I am looking all over and yours is the second thread I found in our age range. . I understand your base line and improvement theory. Didn't mean to come off sounding like a running snob.   That is a good time even if it is off a second or 2. I could not do that, I guarantee.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a vial(oral liquid) of this in a drawer somewhere. Maybe I`ll run it with my cut cycle.


----------



## krogers58 (Mar 19, 2012)

oktome said:


> I take it you are not a body builder, but a fitness junkie like me. Any residuals (good or bad) since you stopped taking it? Would you do it over? Since I am the same age, I am looking all over and yours is the second thread I found in our age range. . I understand your base line and improvement theory. Didn't mean to come off sounding like a running snob.   That is a good time even if it is off a second or 2. I could not do that, I guarantee.



I'd recommend it, but start slow with small doses and look for any signs of problems, i.e. allergy etc.  I keep a couple of the bee sting shots (epinephrine)around just in case I get an allergic reaction to my experimentation.  I had no issues with allergies, and actually felt it did something to strengthen my heart and gave me better cardio capacity.  

I tried to be objective in my log, and write down results of various things, but I'd say if you get yourself in good cardio shape before you do this, and push your boundaries while on it, you might be surprised at the results.  It's definitely something for high end cardio guys and maybe bodybuilders.  I got more from cardio than I ever dreamed possible.  Maybe it was the placebo effect, and just the thought it might help me, gave me the motivation to work out harder, but I'd have to say, as a scientist, I'm sold.   I know all about experimental bias, and have kept my comments as objective as possible, but the thing I'd point to is how my resting heart rate kept dropping throughout.  I've been running for years, and will at times, get into as good a shape as I can to run some local road race, but I've never seen such a drop in my resting heart rate, nor has my time for a mile increased so dramatically nor been as low as when I was on it.  I recently ran the same four laps, and came in at 4:45, respectable, but not where I was.  I am still doing the same workouts, I just can't get my heart rate as high during the workouts without the GW1516.  I wouldn't recommend taking this on an ongoing basis, as the jury is still out on its safety.  It is a nice kick though, to get your cardio program to the next level.


----------



## Christianjohns1 (Mar 21, 2012)

*How long did the effect of the GW1516 last ?*



krogers58 said:


> I'd recommend it, but start slow with small doses and look for any signs of problems, i.e. allergy etc. I keep a couple of the bee sting shots (epinephrine)around just in case I get an allergic reaction to my experimentation. I had no issues with allergies, and actually felt it did something to strengthen my heart and gave me better cardio capacity.
> 
> I tried to be objective in my log, and write down results of various things, but I'd say if you get yourself in good cardio shape before you do this, and push your boundaries while on it, you might be surprised at the results. It's definitely something for high end cardio guys and maybe bodybuilders. I got more from cardio than I ever dreamed possible. Maybe it was the placebo effect, and just the thought it might help me, gave me the motivation to work out harder, but I'd have to say, as a scientist, I'm sold. I know all about experimental bias, and have kept my comments as objective as possible, but the thing I'd point to is how my resting heart rate kept dropping throughout. I've been running for years, and will at times, get into as good a shape as I can to run some local road race, but I've never seen such a drop in my resting heart rate, nor has my time for a mile increased so dramatically nor been as low as when I was on it. I recently ran the same four laps, and came in at 4:45, respectable, but not where I was. I am still doing the same workouts, I just can't get my heart rate as high during the workouts without the GW1516. I wouldn't recommend taking this on an ongoing basis, as the jury is still out on its safety. It is a nice kick though, to get your cardio program to the next level.



Great information, I am in your category, a runner.
After you were finished with this experiment, did the effect last for how many weeks ? I suppose the effect will fall by time, but are we talking months to be back to normal ? Also would be nice to hear if anyone have done test with AICAR in combination.


----------



## krogers58 (Mar 21, 2012)

Christianjohns1 said:


> Great information, I am in your category, a runner.
> After you were finished with this experiment, did the effect last for how many weeks ? I suppose the effect will fall by time, but are we talking months to be back to normal ? Also would be nice to hear if anyone have done test with AICAR in combination.



I have been off it for about 5 months now.  I have kept some gains, particularly in the body fat and resting heart rate.  I am at 8% body fat and was trying to get down from 12%, and could only get to about 10%, and would slide slowly back to 12.  I was able to get down to about 6 - 7% body fat at peak, but have risen to 8% and am holding steady.  My cardio gains have stayed with me.  My weight lifting has improved, as I think this stuff really helped my tendons.  I was having a hard time with golfer's elbow, kind of the inside of the elbow tendonitis.  It was bad during arm curls and almost anything you'd do, that would stress the inside of the forearm/upper arm hurt like heck, so I wasn't able to do the reps nor weight I wanted, but this stuff helped me cure my problems with tendonitis.  I tried everything, months off, etc, and this stuff, in conjunction with a solid month off, seemed to be the cure.  I have not had any tendon issues since.  It clearly helped my cardio/heart and I have maintained a higher cardio ability since.  I am doing a mile in around 4:40 - 4:50, so I have lost a little, but I am just happy to be breaking 5.  Did a mile last week in 4:39, so I can't complain.  I could never get times like that before.  So far, so good, though I am waiting for the doctor to let me know what caused my hands to grow an extra thumb.  (kidding)


----------



## morphias (May 15, 2012)

Outstanding log,myself and many others are using 5-10 mg a day like we have been told.I can personally say I feel better endurance and capability to keep going and even increase workout times and cardio.I am not anticipating huge gains .Not going to raise my dose past 10,we just do not know enough about this gw stuff and aicar.I am happy for you though,it is great that you acquired your goals.


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

Nice log bro I'm gonna pick some up next month from GWP.
Using their mt2 now and am hella dark!
I love it ha.
That gw1516 seems like good stuff from logs I have read


----------



## jamcro (Sep 18, 2012)

Any luck on sourcing an Australian supplier?


----------



## Christianjohns1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello, I have got some q00% pure powder, Aicar and GW1516. Does anyone know what liquid I should use to delute them? I am planning to take 0,1g GW1516, and 0,05g Aicar. But it is impossible to make such small weights. 

Should I use water ? or any alcohol in it ?


----------



## AugustWest (Feb 12, 2013)

damn you rly suggest running this at 100-200mg daily? at that rate a 100 dollar bottle will last 3 days. thats fkin insanely pricey


----------



## juliedeardorff (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Kroger58, I know this thread is a few years old but I'm a journalist writing on research chemicals and I'm wondering whether you were able to hold the gains you found with GW501516. Also wonder if it concerned you that the drug hasn't passed out of clinical trials. Please email me at jdeardorff@tribune.com. Thanks! Julie


----------



## Lhom (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi
I would be so happy to have a feedback from the owner of this thread as the time has passed and as there are so few mid term returns of experience?

Today I understand that most of users take 20mg a day and the quantity you took seems to be huge?

Thank you!


----------



## krogers58 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lhom said:


> Hi
> I would be so happy to have a feedback from the owner of this thread as the time has passed and as there are so few mid term returns of experience?
> 
> Today I understand that most of users take 20mg a day and the quantity you took seems to be huge?
> ...



At the time I took this chem, the supplier was the only source I could find for this chem.   The available research, at that time,  indicated that the amount I took, was correct.   I made significant gains, which I retained for a long time, somewhere in the 2 - 3 year period.  I then ran a course, at around 50mg/day, and did not get the same results.   I upped it to 80mg/day, and regained the cardio ability that I had posted about.   It has been placed on the banned list of performance enhancing drugs, with later clinical trials bearing out very similar results that I reported.    I have suffered no long term side effects that I am aware of.

CLINICAL TRIALS HAVE SINCE RELEASED RESULTS INDICATING THAT DOSAGES OF 3 MG/KG/DAY, CAUSED VARIOUS CANCERS IN RATS AND MICE.  THEREFORE, I WOULD RECOMMEND AGAINST USING THIS DRUG.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW501516


----------

